# im new here



## dtaft943 (Feb 17, 2022)

Been smoking about 5 years  have a WSM and also a treager


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome, from California. We look forward to seeing pictures and posts from your cooking projects.


----------



## DougE (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky.


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome from North California!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome from Colorado. Looking forward to your contribution to the site.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga 

Keith


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa! Glad you joined us!

Ryan


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 17, 2022)

Hello from ND


----------



## negolien (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 from commiefornia :<)


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome from Minnesota. Quick note: if there aren’t pictures, it didn’t happen!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 17, 2022)

Welcome from Arkansas! I have a WSM too!


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 17, 2022)

Treager, WSM, you are all set to post pics of some awesome cooks. We love your kind!
Welcome 
D
 dtaft943
 , glad you joined us.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 18, 2022)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 18, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia

Cook/smoke them, talk about them but be sure to show them

David


----------



## slavikborisov (Feb 18, 2022)

welcome from PA


----------



## sandyut (Feb 18, 2022)

Welcome from Utah


----------



## negolien (Feb 18, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Welcome from Nova Scotia
> 
> Cook/smoke them, talk about them but be sure to show them
> 
> David




Hey someone just necroposted a thread about Euro meats DRK would be interesting to hear what kinda of pig, beef type low and slow cookin u do up there near canada


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 19, 2022)

negolien said:


> Hey someone just necroposted a thread about Euro meats DRK would be interesting to hear what kinda of pig, beef type low and slow cookin u do up there near canada



Hi Negolien,  Not sure what post you mean here ( necroposted a thread about Euro meats DRK) I am in Canada and pretty much the same as everywhere for what I cook and or smoke. Would love to show you , but where do I start , Bacons, loins, ribs, lots of Potato dishes, just started sausages, 2 pound burgers, etc .  I have a few posts here , i have been smoking now for a little over a year with a lot of hepl from the kink folfs here.


















David


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 19, 2022)

Oh man...I forgot about that burger! That was way too cool!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Feb 19, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Oh man...I forgot about that burger! That was way too cool!
> 
> Ryan




Yes I remember it well also, took couple days but I got it all in 
Took almost 4 days before I could even have another burger ...lol

David


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 19, 2022)

Howdy from Missouri

Be sure to throw some pics up of your smokes!


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Mar 16, 2022)

dtaft943 said:


> Been smoking about 5 years  have a WSM and also a treager


Welcome - hope you get out (and give back) as much as most of us do un this forum!!!


----------



## Wurstmeister (Mar 16, 2022)

dtaft943 said:


> Been smoking about 5 years  have a WSM and also a treager


Welcome from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country. 

John


----------

